# how many bug out bags should 1 person have?



## ihaveMANHIDE (Oct 6, 2012)

As of right now, I have 2 bug out bags. 1 at home, and one in the tool box in my truck. The one in my truck has enough food and water to support just me for 72 hours. Do you think its wise for me to make more? Just in case I have more people with me when the shtf? Or do you think its just extra shit to carry around?


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

I have multiple bags.

I have an Office Survival Bag with clothes, some food, water, a few tools (flashlight and glow sticks, gas shut off wrench, small pry bar, multi-tool, etc...), dust masks, gloves, goggles, IFAK, etc... in case there's a disaster while I'm at work.

I have a 72 hour Get Home Bag in both my vehicle and my wife's with food, shelter, IFAK, clothing suitable for the season, rain gear, spare ammo for my carry piece, rope, etc...

Our plan at home is to Bug In, but in the event we choose or need to Bug Out, I have 3 bags. One for me, one for my wife, and one for our grandson (in case he's staying with us when the decision is made to leave).

Since one can not predict where one will be when







or







, it only makes sense to be prepared as close to everywhere you can think you'll be.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

One Bug Out Bag for each person at each location from which you might need to bug-out.

One Bug In Bag at each place you spend more than a few hours at a time.

One GOOD Bag at each place you spend considerable time.

One INCH Kit plus Personal INCH bags for each family member at the location that you either spend the most time at, or where it is the most likely to be assessable under an overwhelming majority of the things you prep for.

One Get Home Bag and one Stranded Bag in each vehicle.

Personal EDC setups suitable for the tasks you will be doing on a given day, from suit & tie work at the office, to traveling through the wilderness/desert on a sales trip.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Recon911 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have to admit that I have at least three bug out bags per family member and then I have one for kitchen stuff and another for just medical supplies. I have some medical supplies spread out among all the other bags and food also in case I can't take all of them with me but I was thinking of the worst case scenario. I just think it's better if you can,to have as much stuff in your bug out bags as possible. I have everything stacked along one wall for easy access in case I have to bug out.
I do believe in the 28 minute rule that I've heard so much about and have a secondary bug out location. Plus I have at least two routes to get there. If you don't get on the road quick enough,then you're going to be stuck in traffic and that certainly ain't good at all.
Plus,as a Ham operator,I have a radio go kit and a power go kit with two wind turbines and several solar panels. All that stuff fits all into the truck of my car with no problem. Plus I have a new two bedroom tent that I keep in my vehicle at all times for "camping". If I'm going to "rough it", I'm going to rough it in style,especially since it can rain a lot at times in the jungle here. 
If you are by yourself,then lighter is better,but with a family,more can be better because you're dealing with more than just your needs. Plus I will grab things as I'm going out the door like laundry detergent and cooking oils. A lot of it depends on the type of event too. Tsunamis offers a little more time than most disasters and able to grab more stuff. 
It's better to have some bug out bags packed than none at all. I believe that most people will have been thoughtful when they packed their bug out bags than someone who packed whatever they could get their hands on at the last minute,lol. That would be the person who brought a toaster,lol. :congrat:


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

OK. I admit I don't really have a BOB.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

We have four BOBs ready to go. It's just me and the misses. Every time I get a new bag I start new on most things. Our sleeping bags, knives and machetes, and the mess kits get moved but everything else stays. I figure if we are able to bug out in the jeep I can grab all the bags and if nothing else maybe bless some poor soul down the road with some gear. Or it could be barter. If we are on foot the best bags will go with us. 

I keep extras in case someone is visiting or something and a sudden situation comes up. I feel that if you're in my house an crazy stuff goes down, it's my job to get you to safety.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a BOB in each truck ... with a personal bob ready to roll ...

But that is just me ...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*What if we get out of Dodge and never go back?*

What if we could have had more with us but didn't have it organized or together to go?

I am often reworking my bags, but I started out with a large duffel bag and a backpack. Duffel bag had hiking boots, winter clothing, spare clothes, food for 72 hours, flashlight, etc. The backpack is a typical day pack where I kept a water bottle, a little food, multi-tool, poncho, another flashlight (yes 2), spare batteries, compass, extra gloves, matches, t.p, much more...kind of typical bug out bag stuff.

I have never had a plan to carry my stuff, and have always included a collapsible dolly. I have one in my trunk and another in the garage.

I am not going to have just a bug out bag. I will have more than I can carry, but if I just had what I can carry, I would not last long as a refuge. No one will. I want to have stuff organized in case I have to leave in a hurry.

Then stuff got added and reshuffled. I found a red bag that looked like an old fashioned gym bag and made it my first aid bag, including first aid stuff as well as insect repellent, tp, and stuff you would want if you were home. Kind of a bathroom bag of sorts. I have accessed the stuff in there more than once when not at home. First aid stuff + Insect spray, Sunscreen, Hand soap.,Handy wipes, couple small bottles of water,Aloe vera gel,Hand sanitizer, wash cloth and small towel. Folded paper towels. More. Stuff we need day to day.

I am working on a large duffel bag with my sleeping bag, pads, sleeping bag liner and heavy duty emergency blankets. With all of it contained, I can simply load the bag if I need to. I need to figure out the tent, a tarp or two, rope, axe, saw. It may fit in here as well, or another bag.

I am also working on a bag that is for emergency cooking including stove, coleman oven, fuels, lighters, matches, what I can fit in one bag. (I may put lighters and matches in a separate location.)

I also have a goal to make a kitchen go bag so that if I have to leave in a hurry, I will be able to have basic kitchen gear. I have duplicates of some stuff, so putting a can opener, dish soap, towel or two, camping pots and pans, and dishes, wash tubs, cutting board, salt and pepper, kitchen knives, cooking utensils, trash bag or two, will make leaving in a hurry much more organized.

I have a little food in my backpack and first duffel bag, but I want to create a much more detailed food bag which would include more spices, coffee and tea, etc. and would work for at least a week or two. I have one 72 hour food bag, but I want another bag (redundant) or two to be prepared for more time out and a little more variety. I would like one to be gluten free for my daughter. If I focus on one for her and isolate all the gf stuff, I will be better able to evaluate how detailed her stuff is.

I also keep water in various containers ready to go and always have a couple gallons in the car.

Some might not call these bug out bags, but if I had to leave in a hurry, I would be able to have the stuff I would want and need in a bug out situation. If I don't bug out, which is not my plan, I want to bug in, then all my emergency stuff will be organized.

I have also been thinking about food storage. It would not be quick and easy to load it all and when I watch Youtube videos of other's food storage, I know many people will have this issue. I want to organize things in boxes and bags in case I need or want to evacuate. I think having spice bottles sitting on a shelf is not an easy way to prep for an evacuation. If I buy things that come in a box, rather than unloading the boxes, I store them in the box and then they will be easier to load if and when I leave. I love all the storage racks for first in, first out, but getting it ready to take will be difficult in a limited time situation.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

If you have a bag at all you are light years ahead of the general public. I agree with Jerry D about having multiple bags. The other thing I would highly recommend is try to walk around in your bag for a couple of hours one day. How did you handle the weight of the bag? Most of us overpack our bags and wind up trying to carry the weight of two Australian Shepards on our backs. 

How you use your vehicles determines how many bags you plan to keep in them. If your truck is used just for work and none of the family ever travels in it then one bag is fine. If it is the car you all go in on occasions then a bag for each adult and smaller ones for the kids. Watch out for duplication of things as well. Each bag needs food, a hydration source, extra socks and underwear, head cover, light source, whistle, etc. Not every bag needs to have a radio, or cooking pots. 

keep key items in a belt pouch. Knife (multitool), light source, fire starters, compass, mirror, scissors, small first aid pouch, safety pins, whistle, copy of ID, hard candy, (we all know the drill). A good BOB is about what you can REALLY carry on your back. Don't assume you can carry 80 pounds around for any length of time. In Afghanistan some of our guys died in MRAPs because they drowned. The weight of the body armor a soldier carries is at least 80 pounds. Most guys have trouble just getting in the MRAP. ( I am speaking about the vest, four bullet resistant plates, ten M4 magazines, four hand gun mags, hydration bag, etc.) I weighed one of my bags and it was nearly 80 pounds. No Way I am going to be able to carry that for long distances on my back. 

What may happen to all of us is we will be shedding gear as we go. Once you start walking you find out really quickly what is important and what is not. One thing you really need to think about is how comfortable your bag is to carry. A bad suspension system can kill you when you have to carry something. Best wishes. GB


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I just have a bug out fanny pack. It is rainbow colored and has a unicorn patch on it so I seem less threatening. Although it does seem to result in spontaneous tickle fights with large hairy men for some reason.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

72 hours of food/water just doesn't get it done for me, but I may find myself a lot farther from where I want to be than you when SHTF. I guess the number of bags and contents depends on what you do for a living and how far away you are from your home or BOL. If I'm going any distance from home, my BOB goes with me, but I only drive 2 personal vehicles, so it's just a matter of swapping occasionally as needed.

I am in the process of upgrading my BOB/GHB contents to include mostly freeze-dried foods and an alcohol stove/fuel. Reason being weight of my previous items as well as the obvious risk of freezing canned goods (I don't want to carry my BOB into the house every night, just my water), and I'm not comfortable with less than 10-12 days worth of food. I'll only be carrying a maximum of 2 day supply of water, including for meals (draw-back to dried foods when there are not plentiful water sources), although I do have the means to purify water in unlimited quantities, when I can find it.

As for additional BOBs, we have multiple bags to grab and toss into a vehicle for the family, and my daily driver is well-stocked with a 30+ day supply of food, cooking gear, sanitation supplies, and a 7 day supply of water, with water procurement/purification/carry capabilities as well. The stored water will be ditched during the winter and we'll just have to make due. Also, I'm really only planning to bug out due to severe thunderstorms, to our situation into better perspective. My BOB is more for me to get home than anything else, but of course would suffice as a BOB as well.

As far as a personal BOB, I opted to carry only what I know I will need regarding quantities...to try to be able to provide for others from what you have to carry on your back is not practical, and may prove to be a huge physical challenge to carry all the extras. I cut back on first aid for the same reason, just due to the extra bulk and a few ounces of weight...it all adds up in a hurry.

Carry what YOU will use without providing for others, and no extra bells & whistles...if you don't NEED it, it's just dead weight and space in your pack, and could prevent you from carrying more of the things you DO need. If it takes you longer than you planned to get to your destination and you packed too light on food or essential gear because you have too much junk in your pack, you'll have to deal with that in ways you may not be prepared for, making an already difficult situation even more challenging.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

How far are you going? Are you bugging out to a fully prepped location? How are you getting there? How long will it take you to get there? If your bugout location is 100 miles away and you plan to drive there, there's still the possibility that you could be forced to walk at any time. So then you have to look at how far you can all walk in one day and what you'd need to get you there. Are there sources of water along the way?

If you're bugging out in a truck do you have motorbikes or bicycles with you? Have you studied the roads to your bugout location? Could you get there by taking country roads instead of the main highway?

I think what could happen is there could be a SHTF event, the roads will be clogged with vehicles, and some accident will turn the whole road into a parking lot, and you'll need to take another way to get where you're going.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Where I live you need alot of water. When hiking it is normal for me to drink a quart per hour sometimes more. It is difficult to carry enough water for an extended hike(anything over 1 gallon is unwieldy for me). Surface water is sometimes available but you have to know exactly where to look(and sometimes dig a little). I don't really have a BOB. But carry many supplies in each vehicle at all times. Everyone's needs are different. I work at home. Town is 30 miles or more away(I try to go there very seldom).


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Many families in my area are in a BugOut situation right now due to the worst flooding on record in the Southern Alberta region.

Many people were evacuated from the town of HighRiver, told to grab what they need and run at about 3:00am. I have heard personal stories of a set of grandparents who never considered bugging-out leaving their house wearing their jammies only.

She left all her medicine in the house - lots of it. He left his teeth in the house. They drove to their kid's place that was on high-ground and then the next morning, they had to go shopping for clothing, attempt to contact her pharmacist and attempt to get a fresh supply of pills (etc) locally. 

That was their SHTF situation, but, that wasn't the only story like that, and, it isn't over yet. Those who had their 72hr kits ran out of supplies as many of those residents have been out of their homes for 8 days - or - 192hrs.

For me, I have my BOB at my house ready to get out. I have my GHB in my vehicles to get me home if I am away from home. I have my pre-planned BOL's with supplies already stashed ... and then I have my camper that is always ready for use.

So - to answer the OP (Original Poster), I have multiple kits - some ready to leave the house and some ready to help me get back home. Some sitting in my office at work and some in my vehicles. 

I do not believe that you cannot have too many kits stashed, but, make sure that they are stashed in easy-to-reach places. My BOB in the house is in the front-closet, near my front door. My GHB that resides in each of my vehicles are all checked regularly. My office kit is checked daily .. I call it my "lunch-box" which is a large plastic tool-box that holds about two weeks of food and supplies, and, every day I bring fresh food with me to eat as well.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

I keep one for each family member at home and one in the truck. I also have a BOB pack in the saddle bag of the motorcycle. My daughters bag has mostly light weight foods that will be the first food to be consumed because they will not like carrying it for long


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

We are the BOL for our group but I do have a bag stocked to help me get to my grandpas and moms to get them here. I have a GHB in my car for when I'm at work. Walking 13 miles in heels or barefoot isn't ideal.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

In case Gene and I ever have to leave the house to get away, I have the Tribute ready with 2 totes full and water, food, etc.
A door in the garage leads to a pantry where I have 5 BOBs and 1 personal ME (yes, that's me)bag.
I will not get hungry, be dirty, be cold, or need clean drinking water for a while.
It took a while for these BOBs to come together.

Like 4 years!! From reading here and other places, I learned needs, listed them, and got them as soon as I could.
My BOBs are labeled with laminated index cards cable tied to the zippers.
My totes also have lists in sharpie what is inside for quick access.

Don't forget a pre-designated meeting place. I quiz Gene often; he has beginning dementia.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

As one can see from the posts, the types and numbers of bags are somewhat and individual choice based on your circumstances. In my case I have put together a bag for each car with the only difference being clothes for the primary driver, so if you're driving another family members car, the clothes might not fit. Also in each car is a first aid kit and some tools in case of an accident or simple breakdown. At home there are additional bags in case of a need to evacuate. Finally, we have a checklist of stuff to load up the vehicle most of which is in totes or buckets, not bags.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*This camping bag has great show and tell*

For any of you who follow Survival Lilly on youtube, I watched this video of hers today, and thought that even though this is a camping bag, she shows great ideas. What I know is that there are dozens of show and tell videos out there. I am in great need of going through my bags and adding a few things, inventorying, adding bag tags with complete contents.

I really like the saw that Lilly has, and I have watched her use this saw in many of her videos. While I was building raised beds last spring, I used a bow saw that I have used for years on trimming tree branches. It was amazing at how well it worked, but is not collapsible like the saw in Lilly's pack.






https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...e=as2&tag=survlill-20&linkId=RICE2WY2KVZGGHSI


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

I watch Survival Lily. Is she the best out there maybe not but she does a good job in showing how to do stuff.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

1 personal BOB for each family member.
1 GHB & 1 gym bag (sports stuff, extra clothes, toiletries) for when someone invites to play something or unexpected overnighters.
EDC bag
Another EDC bag that's TSA legal since I travel for work.


----------

